# UK: is my cat a pedigree, non pedigree or domestic?



## Ronnie and Ness (Oct 28, 2021)

Hello everyone

I have recently adopted a 1 and half year old Scottish fold cat named Ness. The lady who had her previously hasn't provided any information about Nesses past. All I know is that she was born some day in May 2020...

We are trying to insure Ness, knowing that she may suffer illnesses in the future due to her breed. I want to make sure that I can afford to treat her if she does get ill.

The question that I have is for the guys from the UK - England and Wales:

The insurance providers are asking if she is a Pedigree, non pedigree, or a domestic cat. Please could someone with the knowledge let me know how can I know what she is? I'm worried about getting the wrong insurance for her, which could prevent her from being properly insured if anything happens in the future.

I don't have any paperwork for Ness.

I tried to do a research online and the info I found is not clear.

Thank you x


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Call the insurance company and ask them what they mean by those terms, because no one here will know that. The important thing is not what she is, but which category she fits into _on the insurance company's terms and forms._

We can tell you something but it won't necessarily be what the insurance company means, and that is what you need to know.


----------

